#  Vorstellungen >   verdacht auf bandscheibenprolaps L4/5 >

## sandrine78

Hallo... 
Ich bin neu hier... vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und mir meinen Mrt befund übersetzen...weil ich versteh  da nix..... :Zwinker:     
Befund: TSE T2W sagittal und axial. TSE T1W sagittal und axial. IR T2W sagittal. WS-Spule  
Beurteilung: Relativ weit nach caudal umgeschlagener und wahrscheinlich partiell sequestrierter NPP, überwiegend links paramedian der Bandscheibe LWK 4/5 mit Kompressionseffekten am Duralsack und an der linken Nervenwurzel L5. Chronische ...

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  Sandrine 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  
 Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum   
Deine Frage solltest du aber besser in einem anderen Unterforum posten,
da Fragen hier im Vorstellungs-Forum leider oftmals unter gehen. 
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

